# German Pilot Watch



## abraxis (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to review my first post and provide me with some opinions. I am looking at buying a German Pilot watch and currently considering either an Archimede Pilot 45H special version or the Damasko DA36. Thoughts on the relative pros/cons of either model?


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Perhaps I can help you out a bit. I briefly had a DA36 and it was an excellent watch. The ice-hardened case is ultra-strong and I could not put a scratch on it. I love the case colour. The legibility is fantastic due to the clean dial design and double AR coating. The ETA2836 was very reliable. The only thing I didn't like was its size. Even though it had a case diameter of 40mm, it had a lug to lug of 47mm which I found it to be on the small side. If you have a small wrist then it would be ideal for you.









I have never owned an Archimede watch, but I personally prefer a pilot watch to have central second hand. The Archimede Pilot 45H had a sub-dial at the 6 o'clock position which I think destroy the legible design of a pilot watch. The Archimede's case is made by their in-house Ickler company which makes very good quality German-made watch case. I believe it is a good watch, but I prefer the Archimede Pilot H myself.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to watchuseek and the German watch forum.

Those two watches are rather different. The 45mm Archimede XL handwound
is significantly larger than the 40mm Damasko DA36. I think the length of the
Archimede is about 54mm. I guess that might be best suited for wrists larger
than about 7.5 inches. If it is a comfortable size then the Damasko might feel
a little small. I think the top grade hand wind movement would be a nice feature.
However, a second hand can be an important function for a pilot. The Damasko
has a nice, visible second hand. Of course, there are other Archimede watches
that have a center second hand.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

abraxis said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review my first post and provide me with some opinions. I am looking at buying a German Pilot watch and currently considering either an Archimede Pilot 45H special version or the Damasko DA36. Thoughts on the relative pros/cons of either model?


Welcome! I was considering the Archimede Pilot H and the Damasko DA36. I went with the DA36 because I liked the look of the dial more, and that case is just so cool! We will soon see if I made the right decision at delivery in a couple weeks - but something tells me I did : ) If you are looking for a classic Flieger style, STOWA also makes a beautiful pilot watch. Good luck!

Pics borrowed


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Tourby is well worth your consideration.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/tourby-42mm-aviator-my-grail-flieger-559120.html?highlight=


----------



## abraxis (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Very helpful. Stowa looks like an interesting alternative. Did you by chance compare the Damasko DA36 the same model with the black finish?


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

abraxis said:


> Stowa looks like an interesting alternative.


They are really nice watches but you must be willing to wait 3 months to get one. They are worth the wait IMO.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

abraxis said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Very helpful. Stowa looks like an interesting alternative. Did you by chance compare the Damasko DA36 the same model with the black finish?


Black finish is not my thing. Just personal taste. Certainly worth checking out if you like it though


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree, these two are really different watches. The DA36 is my daily wearer as it is super legible, quite versatile, has the day and date (which I use a lot) and is as bombproof as you can get for a mechanical watch. Mine is almost 4 years old and doesnt have a visible scratch. This is different than any of the others you list. I absolutely love this watch.

But I am also about to order a Stowa Baumuster B, so I understand the desire to own a vintage style flieger. And that I think is the difference, the Damasko is a modern update of the flieger design, while the others are throwbacks.

keegan


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

What about the Steinhart Nav B?









Nav B-Uhr II 44 mm automatic - Fliegeruhren - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Another plug for the DA36: my wrist is 7-1/4" and the size of the DA36 is ideal. It's one of those watches that balances quality, durability and price very well. If you like the style and your wrist is between 6-3/4 to 7-1/2, it's a fantastic choice.









A Sinn 556 is another one to look at in the same price range.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Saxon you've got great taste!!!!!


Saxon007 said:


> They are really nice watches but you must be willing to wait 3 months to get one. They are worth the wait IMO.


































Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## qwt-om (Apr 22, 2012)

Another option might be the new Fliegeruhren collection from the Zeitmeister range by Wempe, although I don't know whether these are readily available outside of Germany. There are several models, and as far as I know, they're assembled and chronometer-certified in Glashütte.




















pics from their website: WEMPE CHRONOMETERWERKE GLASHÜTTE I/SA


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not good to be compared, the Archimede is fitted with a hw Unitas, the Damasko is powered by an automatic ETA 2836-2, so it is hw vs. auto, it is also 45mm vs 40mm, it is tool watch vs. Flieger. However due to the technical gimmicks I'd always pul the trigger on the DA 36. That said I should mention that I owned both once.


----------



## abraxis (May 10, 2012)

Many thanks to all the members for taking the time to reply; sincerely appreciate your advice/insight. Based on some of your replies, I have taken a closer look at two watches: the Damasko DA36 and the Stowa Flieger and would like to hear any opinions on the two specifically on the actual quality of the watches and their respective movements in terms of accuracy and overall durability of the watches. Tough decisions!! Thanks once again.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Have not owned the STOWA Flieger. Yet. My Marine Original was of excellent quality, and accuracy was spot on. I will have my DA36 in a couple weeks time. Many many positive reviews here about that Damasko, although recently there have been posters discussing their DA36 running -9 to -30 seconds slow per day - Which I find peculiar.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

abraxis said:


> Many thanks to all the members for taking the time to reply; sincerely appreciate your advice/insight. Based on some of your replies, I have taken a closer look at two watches: the Damasko DA36 and the Stowa Flieger and would like to hear any opinions on the two specifically on the actual quality of the watches and their respective movements in terms of accuracy and overall durability of the watches. Tough decisions!! Thanks once again.


Used to own both...and some more....










...still have the Stowa Flieger.










Belonging to the same pedigree the movements of the Damasko DA 36 (ETA 2836-2) and Stowa Flieger (ETA 2824-2) do not differ much (beside one having the day/date indication and the other one having just the date indication, available without date as well but still the same movement). Both movements, elabore or top grade provided and a good reglage provided, perform vey well.



















Both watches provide excellent value for money, the Damasko having the better (ice-hardened) case.


----------



## abraxis (May 10, 2012)

Many thanks Mike. Appreciate you and others providing some excellent info. Decision time fast approaching. Is the strap shown on the picture of the Stowa Flieger available from Stowa? Looks magnificent.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Had the DA36 before and still have the Stowa Flieger now. Both wear quite differently despite their same 40mm diameter size. The DA36 is thicker at 12mm compared to Stowa's 10.2mm. The DA36 is also heavier than the Stowa. You can definitely feel the DA36 on your wrist while the Stowa is quite discrete. so you like a heavier and heftier watch the DA36 win in the "wrist presence" category. The DA36 however has a shorter lug to lug (height) size at 47mm. The Stowa is at 48.6mm. Therefore, from my wearing experience because the Stowa is thinner and larger in lug to lug, it wears a bit bigger. I sold the DA36 because it wore a bit small.

However, comparing those two watches are like comparing apple and orange. Like Mike said, the DA36 has the ice-hardened case which is essentially scratch resistance. The DA36 also packs modern technologies like anti-magetic soft iron and cage and double AR coating. The Stowa is so much more focused on recapturing the heritage and image of B-Uhr. Its brushed finish case IMO is prettier and it can be both a dress and casual watch. The DA36 on the other hand is the ultimate tool watch.

There you go, choose the one that fits your lifestyle and taste! ;-)


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

even though both are classified mainly under the Pilot watches category, they do not fall under the same "sub" categories IMO. the Damasko's design seem more inspired by the dials and meters present in a plane while the Stowa's are a direct homage(with a lil modern touch) of the much awed pilot watches back then. Also, as many have stated Damasko focuses quite abit on implanting modern technologies into their watches allowing them to be perfect tool watches. Stowa's are more classy, enabling them to be perfect dress watches. So is it gonna be a tool watch or dress watch? You decide ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

abraxis said:


> Is the strap shown on the picture of the Stowa Flieger available from Stowa?


Yep.


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

My _ZEITMEISTER _, purchased from Wempe NYC Store. My wrist size is between 7"&7-1/4".
























Steve


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The Damasko I went with is the DC66. Don't like the DA36. I own the Archimede XLH Top Grade and it's a wonderful watch. The whole worrying about the clarity of a hand-wind dial is ridiculous. 99.9% in here aren't pilots and can take longer than a second to glance at your watch. The Archimede should definately be in your collection. Especially for an in-house case with top grade movement for $1000.... I mean enough said!


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I like this one!!!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Too much money for a tool watch like a pilot watch. Doesn't make sense to me. More money should go towards a nice dressy watch from the same manufacturer. Not a pilot watch with such a basic design. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

CM,

Got any pics of your watches or just dreaming of the one you would like to have!


CM HUNTER said:


> Too much money for a tool watch like a pilot watch. Doesn't make sense to me. More money should go towards a nice dressy watch from the same manufacturer. Not a pilot watch with such a basic design. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Plenty of pics. Have 14 and counting. Nothing wrong with dreaming though.... as long as you can make them come true. Only $20,000 spent for my current collection. In the watch world, that's not alot of money. If this is only a dream for somebody, they may want to reevaluate their life. My Mercedes cost was $ 60,000. Want me to send you pictures of proof of purchase for it too? LOL


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

We have a saying here, no pics means it never happened!


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Success still happens in life guy. So, Mike Stuffler claims he had around 100 watches stolen in London. But, I guess since he never posted pictures of every single watch he never really owned them?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Just seems odd to me that a person with such a collection as yours would never have posted a picture of them in the German watch forum,just sayn. Without pics, you got nothin!


CM HUNTER said:


> Success still happens in life guy. So, Mike Stuffler claims he had around 100 watches stolen in London. But, I guess since he never posted pictures of every single watch he never really owned them?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Why would I feel the need to post personal possessions on here? Cause you say so? So Mike, hear that? You got nothin! What moronic logic!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CM HUNTER said:


> Success still happens in life guy. So, Mike Stuffler claims he had around 100 watches stolen in London. But, I guess since he never posted pictures of every single watch he never really owned them?


Be careful and do a better, thorough homework, please. I did not claim that around 100 watches have been stolen. However, most of them have been published on photobucket and the link has been published on watch fora all over the world. Some of these watches haven even been reported in London press and on the Metropolitan Police web site. Don't involve me in your hassle which isn't mine.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

CM HUNTER said:


> Why would I feel the need to post personal possessions on here? Cause you say so? So Mike, hear that? You got nothin! What moronic logic!


Once again and for the last time: Be careful and do a better, thorough homework, please. I did not claim that around 100 watches have been stolen. However, most of them have been published on photobucket and the link has been published on watch fora all over the world. Some of these watches haven even been reported in London media and on the Metropolitan Police web site. Don't involve me in a hassle which isn't mine.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Renisin said:


> Just seems odd to me that a person with such a collection as yours would never have posted a picture of them in the German watch forum,just sayn. Without pics, you got nothin!


I confess, I only own a pink Baby G- shock....


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

CM HUNTER said:


> Why would I feel the need to post personal possessions on here? Cause you say so? So Mike, hear that? You got nothin! What moronic logic!


Methinks thou does protest too much. Exhibit A for the jury to consider: CM's avatar.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Janne said:


> I confess, I only own a pink Baby G- shock....


I don't believe it - since there are no pics :-d

Volker ;-)


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

IS THIS IT???(LOL)









brainless said:


> I don't believe it - since there are no pics :-d
> 
> Volker ;-)


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

$teve said:


> IS THIS IT???(LOL)
> View attachment 711560


Mine has a Kitty on the dial. I use it mainly on Friday nights, with a nice dress......

I personally do not mind exposing myself on the Internet. I welcome burglars. Saves me money feeding the dog. But I would prefer they came after X-mas this year. The ew doddy we are getting will be even bigger and more expenive to feed! And I can watch everything from my work computer, and do re-runs from the security recorder sitting in my sofa!

The reason I post so few pics is that I am a total dick taking photos.And too lazy.


----------



## Meyer09 (Jul 5, 2014)

This is probably a dumb question, but why are Stowa pilot watches more expensive without the logo?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Meyer09 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but why are Stowa pilot watches more expensive without the logo?


The original pilot (flieger) watches made by Wempe, Lange, Stowa, Laco, and IWC were designed with sterile dials. It's a more authentic touch true to the originals, therefore you pay more for it.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Meyer09 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but why are Stowa pilot watches more expensive without the logo?


Well, you need to do some homework. Read the specs on both watches and you will realize that the Flieger No Logo has a TOP grade movement and a handmade rotor with special engravings you will not get with the Flieger Logo/Date.









Be invited to our Stowa Forum and you will get to know what you need to know.


----------



## Meyer09 (Jul 5, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Well, you need to do some homework. Read the specs on both watches and you will realize that the Flieger No Logo has a TOP grade movement and a handmade rotor with special engravings you will not get with the Flieger Logo/Date.


Thanks a lot man, appreciate it. And CM Hunter as well!!


----------



## TomB (Feb 13, 2006)

I have had a Damasko DC57 for about 10 years - "natural" color case / not coated.
The case shows absolutely no signs of wear - not the slightest scratch.
It is the only watch in my collection I can say this about.


----------

